# My humidor is all over the place. Humidity level too high Cigar question



## Cigars are healthy (Feb 24, 2013)

Several of my cigars are too humid. I think i'm going to get a hernia as a result of a tough draw(last couple of cigars)

My question is: Do I open the humidor and just let them dry up a bit? If yes how long is too long? I Have a good amount of high end cigars that i wouldn't want to lose by keeping humidor open too long.

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT WILL POST AND HELP ME OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

What is the RH% of you humidor and how much does it swing? The tough draw could be a result of construction and not necessarily a humidity issue. If it is high RH%, you can lower it by using a lower RH% Heartfelt beads/dry silica gel (or KL).


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello Angel,

Chances are you are putting too much humidity in your humidor. 

First of all, if you don't have a digital hygrometer, get one and calibrate it. In this way, you will know exactly where you are at. Most humidors come with a needle hydrometer and they are generally not very accurate.

I would recommend some sort of two way humidification device. You need something that will absorb extra moisture (when there is too much), and will put out moisture if there is too little. The easiest way would be to get a few Boveda packs from your local tobacconist. These last for a few months, and will regulate your humidity.

Other options are humidity beads and "kitty litter". Use the search tool to research these options. For a desktop humidor I prefer beads (they take up less room), and for a larger humidor like a cooler or converted wine cabinet, silica kitty litter works just fine. 

To lower the humidity of your cigars right now, you can "dry box" them, by putting them in a container (tupperware or other) and let them dry out a bit before smoking while your humidor is coming down to your desired humidity.

Everyone keeps cigars at different RH% so you need to experiment a little to find what you like. Anywhere from 60-70% is an ok range.

These are the basics that should help you get started the right way.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

How are you regulating your humidity?

Digital hygrometer?

How long have the sticks been in the humidor?


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Just buy boveda packs and yopu wont EVER need to worry about the RH or ANYTHING. (as long as you have them in a normal temp range)
i have 3 packs in my humidor (72) percent ,meaning the level is more like 69 ish.
And NO worries. Look into the packs...you'll never worry again ..
EVERYONE i know that uses the boveda pack...has 110% eliminated any issues. My B&M sells the hell out of them, and they dont sell much of the other humidification stuff anymore. Bovedas are foolproof. They will tell you how many you need for your setup. They DO last 3 month and are 3.95 a piece at my local B&M


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

alecshawn said:


> Just buy boveda packs and yopu wont EVER need to worry about the RH or ANYTHING. (as long as you have them in a normal temp range)
> i have 3 packs in my humidor (72) percent ,meaning the level is more like 69 ish.
> And NO worries. Look into the packs...you'll never worry again ..
> EVERYONE i know that uses the boveda pack...has 110% eliminated any issues. My B&M sells the hell out of them, and they dont sell much of the other humidification stuff anymore. Bovedas are foolproof. They will tell you how many you need for your setup. They DO last 3 month and are 3.95 a piece at my local B&M


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its two way humidification media at its best rechargeable to.


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its two way humidification media at its best rechargeable to.


Yes! Recently saw an article/post on the success guys were having recharging their boveda packs. That really makes it a no brainer. The only down side of boveda packs were the cost and recharging puts a serious dent in that issue.


----------



## TMcNasty (Dec 18, 2012)

Cigars are healthy said:


> Several of my cigars are too humid.


I blew it when I first setup my humidor (November/December '12). It's pretty easy to do. The simplest solution for me was buying two (you only need one really) Hygroset II digital hygrometers off eBay. I had that seller toss two (your count may vary based on humidor size) Boveda 65% packs in the same order. 1 hygromter and 2 packs should cost you ~$20. While you wait for them to arrive and the subsequent time it will take you to test the hygrometer calibration (both of mine were perfect right out of the box) you can open your humidor several times a day for 5 minutes. This will 'bleed' excess humidity out of your humidor. Of course remove all hunidity devices you have in there right now. If your cigars are truly 'wet' they are now the humidification device.

The cigars are a different story. I still have cigars that taste a tad 'funky' because they're still a touch too moist, but MUCH less funky than when they were at their 'moistest' in late Dec./early Jan. Mine were being stored around 80% for >6 weeks before I realized my error. The whole collection was literally unsmokeable from a flavor standpoint. A doubt many here besides myself have stubbed out a Padron 1964 Maduro, but if they light up a thoroughly 80% stick they will most certainly toss it!

P.S. Why do you think you only have 'several' too humid smokes?


----------

